# Mini Mental Status Exam in Office



## mamoore56 (Sep 7, 2016)

An office is performing mini mental status exams in the office when not with an office visit with the provider.  What CPT code should be used and what diagnosis would be used for the screening?  Thank you for feedback.  mmoore


----------



## danskangel313 (Sep 7, 2016)

Can you provide more information? There's a lot of factors that can influence this situation, such as if this is being done during an office visit or who is doing the exam and via what method, and so on. I'm pretty sure, though, that it's not separately reimbursable.


----------



## mamoore56 (Sep 28, 2016)

*Mini Mental Status*

The MMSE is not during an office visit.  The patient is scheduled to have the standard MMSE form completed with the patient by the Medical Assistant of the office.  According to the staff, they have been using code 96101 and diagnosis code of F02.80 but issues with the claim being paid.  Everything I have read states the MMSE is included with an office visit and completed by the provider.  If the MMSE is at a separate time than the office visit I have seen a more extensive mini mental status performed to include more testing by a tech.  I appreciate your feedback.


----------

